# Out of state general contractor radiant floor learning curve



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Four years old and starting to leak. This is 7/8 pex joined with a pex coupling wrapped with vinyl tubing and a worm gear clamp.
Really nice house.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

:laughing:

He shoulda used Schwinn couplings....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> Four years old and starting to leak. This is 7/8 pex joined with a pex coupling wrapped with vinyl tubing and a worm gear clamp.
> Really nice house.


 He could afford nice Grundfoss pumps and expensive stainless hose clamps, but he couldn't afford a pex crimper?


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Looks like an hvac guys work and his apprentice brother plumber helping out. Sort of like a guy I know out my way. I fix his stuff all the time.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Circ's on a 45.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

From their website, these are package deals for GC's and DIY'ers. Seems there's only one place you can get it. Vermont.


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

There's a system to be proud of....amazing how many hacks get away with these...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> From their website, these are package deals for GC's and DIY'ers. Seems there's only one place you can get it. Vermont.


Lemme Guess...

StumpJumper Plumbing Supply? :laughing:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Circ's on a 45.....:thumbsup:


 i was thinking the same thing if its a low pressure hydronics those things are going to cavitate in no time


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumbworker said:


> i was thinking the same thing if its a low pressure hydronics those things are going to cavitate in no time


 I thought the issue of cavitation was removed by the innovation of floating impellers in most modern circ pumps.


----------

